# What is the most common dog breed on pf?



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Id love to know so please list your breeds and I will make a tally (if you want)

We have 
2 Border Collies
1 Kelpie
1 Golden Retriever
1 English Springer Spaniel.

Thanks

On Pet Forums we have (not added mine yet):
65 crosses (see below)
29 Cavalier king charles Spaniels
25 Border Collies
24 English Springer Spaniel
22 English Cocker Spaniels
21 Labrador
14 Alaskan Malamute
11 Short haired chihuahuas
11 Golden Retriever
11 pugs
11 Whippets
11 German shephard
10 Greyhound
10 Siberian huskies
10 staffordshire bull terriers
9 Longcoat chihuahua's
8 Rhodesian Ridgeback
8 Jack Russels
8 Boxers

6 Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs
6 Beagles

5 Alaskan Klee Klai
5 Bichon Frise
5 Dalmations
5 Dobermann
5 Patterdale terrier
5 Westie 

4 Australian Shepherds
4 English Shepherds 
4 Groenendaels
4 Japanese Akita
4 Italian greyhounds
4 Shetland sheepdogs
4 Shih Tzu
4 Toy poodles
4 Weimaraners

3 Bedlington
3 Bullmastiffs
3 Cardigan Welsh Corgis
3 French bulldogs
3 Hungarian Vizsla
3 Miniature poodles
3 Mini Schnauzers
3 Newfoundland
3 Papillion
3 Rottweiler

2 Cairn terriers
2 chinese crested
2 English bulldog
2 English bull terrier
2 Lurcher
2 Norfolk Terriers
2 Pekingese
2 Pomeranian
2 Tervueren 
2 Yorkshire terrier

1 Airedale Terrier
1 American akita 
1 American Cocker Spaniel
1 basenji
1 Bernese Mountain Dog
1 british bulldog
1 Briard
1 Bolognese
1 Border Terrier
1 Boston Terrier
1 Bearded Collie 
1 Chesapeake Bay Retriever
1 English setter
1 flat coated retriever
1 Foxhound
1 Great Dane
1 GSP
1 giant schnauzer
1 irish setter
1 Lakeland Terrier
1 Llasa Apso
1 Leonberger
1 miniature dachshund
1 northern inuit
1 Old English Sheepdog
1 pointer
1 Parsons Jack Russell 
1 Rough Collie
1 st bernard
1 Standard Poodle
1 Utonagan

to post 277 

The crosses are: 

13 Crossbreed
2 Labradoodles
2 sprocker
1 pointer x cocker
3 border terrier x patterdale terriers
1 Patterdale cross 
1 Patterdale cross Lakeland terrier
1 staffy x patterdale
6 Staffy X 
1 staffy cross lab
2 Westie cross JRT
2 jackapoo
1 ridgeback cross 
1 Neo Mastiff X
2 x Sibe/Mal Cross
1 boxer x
2 cairn terrier cross
1 x akita inu with american akita or the other way around 
1 cav x
1 dobermann cross
1 Springer Spaniel Cross Labrador
2 Springer Spaniel / Border Collie
2 springer spaniel x Alaskan Malamutes
2 German shepherd cross
1 GSD/Lab
1 GSD/Husky
1 GSD/Akita
1 English bull terrier x
2 Border Collie/German Shephard
1 Border Collie/Beardie
4 Border collie cross
1 ridgeback x mastiff
1 jrt x
1 chi x JR
2 chi x Yorkie
1 shih tzu x yorkie
1 Chi x mini Daschund
1 chi x
1 Pomeranian x
1 Podenco x


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

1 rather stupid Akita


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

2 shih tzus


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It's got to be springers! There are loads on here, including my three! (Post pics, you bad people!)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

1 Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

There are a few with springers, as there are border collies!
But dunno which is the most popular

Think there are perhaps six or seven of us with weimys - but only maybe three of us are active!


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There are a few with springers, as there are border collies!
> But dunno which is the most popular
> 
> Think there are perhaps six or seven of us with weimys - but only maybe three of us are active!


But how many do you have?:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

2 Shetland sheepdogs.
1 Cavalier king charles.
1 German shepherd cross.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

french bulldogs and pugs


----------



## Raini (Nov 29, 2009)

1 Gorgeous Border Terrier


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> french bulldogs and pugs


How many?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Just to add a photo
































most recent one is the tramway musiem on at crich, the snow ones are old


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

3 miniature poodles


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I have 2 ridiculous daft Bedlingtons :thumbup:
Bailey is the light Liver one and Suki is the black one.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

4 English Shepherds, but I doubt very much if anyone else will have one on here :lol:

2 Bullmastiffs


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

2 labs
6 springers
10 cockers
1 english setter
1 patterdale terrier.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

12jane said:


> How many?


3 french bulldogs
2 pugs
:thumbup:


----------



## Fayth (Oct 16, 2010)

1 Great Dane and 1 Boxer pup


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

2 lovely Labradors


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

1 English Springer spaniel. Just love them dont care how popular they are you can never have enough!:lol:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

2 staffordshire bull terriers
2 border terrier x patterdale terriers
:thumbup:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

1 limping, unhappy Golden Retriever  (though I know there are more, healthier ones on here!)


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

*OI!!*

where's the malamutes and huskies?? 

1 malamute here x


----------



## richards123 (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure of the most popular breed

I have 2 cairn terriers
2 short haired chihuahuas

gone from large dogs to small due to not having
as much time etc but you need just as much time
for the small dogs - just talking myself into another
GS miss him so much (its been 8 years)


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Another fab English Springer here :thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

1 Labrador.

I swear I've seen many more on here though.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

1 doberman
1 German shepard 
1 staffie


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Starlite said:


> *OI!!*
> 
> where's the malamutes and huskies??
> 
> 1 malamute here x


6 siberian huskies here:thumbup:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

1 northern inuit and 1 german shepherd here


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

12jane said:


> But how many do you have?:lol:


and seeing has shes not answered yet..DT has 2 weimaraners


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

1 Foxhound


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> and seeing has shes not answered yet..DT has 2 weimaraners


Erm! you shouldave gone to specsavers Noush


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> and seeing has shes not answered yet..DT has 2 weimaraners


Thanks

Its quite a list already, as almost everyone who has replied has a different breed!


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! you shouldave gone to specsavers Noush


Is it 12 then?:lol:


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got 3 Cavalier King Charles


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! you shouldave gone to specsavers Noush





12jane said:


> Is it 12 then?:lol:


haha nope i shouldnt.... should i Jane


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

2 bubba whippets over here :scared:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

1 Boxer pup here


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

2 Golden retrievers


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I think spangles, sorry spaniels have it, we're not the most common thank you very much.  Just the most popular. 
One cocker spangle 
One springer spangle
Would have loads more but hubs demands that there be space for him.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

1 greyhound- and I know there are at least 5 more on here, come out the woodwork, guys and gals!

also 1 lurcher, but she's a type not a breed, so I guess the daft soppy lass can't count on this list!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

2 german shepherds.


----------



## Mallygill (Jan 4, 2011)

1 Golden Retriever


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> 1 greyhound- and I know there are at least 5 more on here, come out the woodwork, guys and gals!
> 
> also 1 lurcher, but she's a type not a breed, so I guess the daft soppy lass can't count on this list!


awwww count her bless her cotton socks! i love your sig pic, its beautiful


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

1 purebred Cumbrian Sprocker Spangle here - currently in the midsts of the maddest mad-half-hour ever! :lol:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

bird said:


> I think spangles, sorry spaniels have it, we're not the most common thank you very much.  Just the most popular.
> One cocker spangle
> One springer spangle
> Would have loads more but hubs demands that there be space for him.


The selfish swine!  There's always room for more spangles!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels here.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

1 cavalier king charles here  

think cockers are the most popular, beautiful breed!!:thumbup:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Hurrah for spangles! :thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

1 very manic Parsons Jack Russell

1 very nice Staffy X


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

5 Border Collies here.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

1 rather lovely Westie cross JR


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Two Bichon Frise.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't seen a picture of Heidi before! She's a lovely cross. What a sweet face.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

On a rough count I think

The Spangles have it. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

2 Jack Russells
1 Crossbreed
1 Yorkshire terrier

There are a lot of spaniels


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Two Beautiful Golden Retriever Girls:thumbup:

Come on all you GR owners where are you when we need you:lol: I know your are out there


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

1 adopted Boxer cross (apparently! We are not sure what she is!)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

1 X Whippet 
3 X Papillon


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

7 Border Collies


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

1 doberman, 1 border collie and 1 boxer


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Another shetland sheepdog here.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

One rather insane cairn terrier cross


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

1 Alaskan malamute and 3 newfoundlands  x


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

1 VERY mischevious Show springer!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

1 Springer Spaniel

1 Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

6 and a half cavaliers
1 staffie
1 st bernie


----------



## niccipink (Nov 16, 2009)

2X Pugs
2X longcoat chihuahua's
1x English bulldog

 x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I have 1 Rottweiler and 1 Border Collie


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

2 more greyhounds here


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

1 cross and 1 Staffordshire Bull Terrier


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

1 cairn terrier x here.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't forget my lot too !

4 Groenendaels
2 Tervueren 

:thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Little Westie


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You forgot the BRIARD


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

1 alaskan malamute puppy x


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, 1 Staffie X. wayne.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

3 Border collies :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

2 Dalmatians :crazy:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You forgotten my lot

8 whippets
1 irish setter
1 greyhound
and 
2 demented fleas oops italian greyhounds.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

3 Boxers here


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

One Goldie and a Chesapeake Bay Retriever


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*2 black toy poodles here.*


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

1 patterdale terrier, and 1 jack russell terrier


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

2 kitas here 
one midget American akita 
and one x akita inu with american akita or the other way around 
turnip and parsnip


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

1 little westie here.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> It's got to be springers! There are loads on here, including my three! (Post pics, you bad people!)


Wow they are seriously gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

1 x Bedlington at ours...


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

1 English Cocker Spaniel


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

my mob is
6 cavs
1 cavx
2 collies
1 austrailian shepherd
1 long haired chi
and i'm saving hard for another Leonberger


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

1 Utonagan Pup


----------



## sueyoung (Jan 3, 2008)

i have 2 toy poodles and 2 italian greyhounds, a staffi cross and a jr


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a cross breed and a yorkie!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a cocker spaniel.

Think there are more springers or collies about though


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

12jane said:


> But how many do you have?:lol:


DT has two and so do I..


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

Now 6 !!! Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs and 1 Australian Shepherd :thumbup:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a cocker and a springer :thumbup:


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i have a GSD


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

A Jack Russell










And a Border collie cross (something with hugggggggggggggge satellite ears )


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Golden Retriever and a lunatic cross


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

One golden retriever and one Labrador here


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 1 Bulldog and 1 rather cute miniature dachshund.


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

1 cross breed, labx weimanarax staffyx dont know what else is in there.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

One westie here :thumbup:

I daren't put an up to date photo on here he's so in need of a proper groom that I took the scissors to him myself yesterday  at least I can see he has eyes now under all that fur :lol:


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

1 westie
1 english springer spaniel
1 jackapoo (crossbreed)

Val xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

2 Chihuahuas
1 crossbreed. (Chiweenies rule!!:thumbup


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

1 pug


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i do beleive there are a lot more german shepherd owners on here too as you've only put down 3.
i am a german shepherd owner.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

blade100 said:


> i do beleive there are a lot more german shepherd owners on here too as you've only put down 3.
> i am a german shepherd owner.


Me too!

Roxy - GSD bitch
Toby - GSD/Lab (& maybe a couple more!)


----------



## rawdogs (Nov 27, 2008)

1 beautiful black giant schnauzer here


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Luvdogs said:


> Wow they are seriously gorgeous :001_wub:


Thanks, I am totally besotted!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

1 Beagle
1 Old English Sheepdog


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

1 Bearded Collie and 1 Beardie/Border X


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I have got 3 cavaliers king charles spaniels 1 tri 1 ruby and 1 blenheim just need a black and tan lol


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Another 2 springer spaniels here :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

5 Rhodesian Ridgeback 
2 Australian Shepherds


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

2 springer spaniels
1 cocker spaniel.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

1 german shpeherd here :thumbup:


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

2 Lurchers here


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

1 pug
1 mastiff
1 English bull terrier
1 English bull terrier cross.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

1 Beagle
1 Hungarian Vizsla
1 staffy cross lab


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

We have one Springer Spaniel / Border Collie cross (doubt crosses count but I'm sticking him in anyway )










And one Lhasa Apso


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

lalauri said:


> We have one Springer Spaniel / Border Collie cross (doubt crosses count but I'm sticking him in anyway )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOur springer cross counts in my book, he;s gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

3 Border Collies


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

1 Beagle
1 Pointer


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

3 Staffordshire Bull Terriers and a Labrador


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

1 boxer Lolly


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I rhodesian ridgeback
1 chinese crested
1 golden retriever


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I have one collie x and one patterdale terrier.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

1 Border Collie (Working Sheepdog type rather than KC show type )


----------



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

i bischon puppy


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Think springers and collies have taken the lead on pf


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

1 completely bonkers terrier cross (as i type this he's just run past carrying a bucket , god only knows )


----------



## Panda (Sep 21, 2009)

1 gorgeous little Akita pup!!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

1 beagle
1 flat coated retriever


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

1 Lab here...!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

will be a German shepherd in a couple of months x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

has spaniel mad added her pack?


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

1 German Shephard Cross Border Collie


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

I have updated the list now


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

12jane said:


> I have updated the list now


Rep coming your way for your time and effort


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Rep coming your way for your time and effort


thanks, I hope its right, but I think I may of missed a goldie so gotta count again!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Who owns 1/2 Cavalier?:scared:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Who owns 1/2 Cavalier?:scared:


:lol: :lol: :lol: i did think that :scared:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Currently one bichon frise here


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Who owns 1/2 Cavalier?:scared:





cav said:


> 6 and a half cavaliers
> 1 staffie
> 1 st bernie


:lol::lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Colette said:


> Currently one bichon frise here


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

We need more Bichons..


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

12jane said:


> :lol::lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

I have done the same for cats here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/140655-what-most-popular-cat-breed-pf.html


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

12jane said:


> I have done the same for cats here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/140655-what-most-popular-cat-breed-pf.html


I lost my moggie 2 days before christmas :crying:


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Labradors + 1


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I lost my moggie 2 days before christmas :crying:


Im sorry about your loss:frown:


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

i'm sure there should be more sibes than that :confused1: The're lots of people in the sibe club http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/siberian-huskys.html


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> i'm sure there should be more sibes than that :confused1: The're lots of people in the sibe club http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/siberian-huskys.html


There are a lot of members who havent replied, and some may no longer come on pet forums


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

12jane said:


> There are a lot of members who havent replied, and some may no longer come on pet forums


Oh okay  I'm going to adopt a husky in the summer if that counts :lol:


----------



## Brianm (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi 

Cavaliers 4 no


----------



## trenty82 (Aug 18, 2010)

1 Patterdale cross


----------



## Malpoobaby (Jan 7, 2011)

We have 3 Alaskan Malamutes and 1 Standard Poodle!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Malpoobaby said:


> We have 3 Alaskan Malamutes and 1 Standard Poodle!!


Welcome to the forum Malpoobaby :thumbup: now lets hope thats not the name of the next designer dog Malpoo :scared:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

4 Alaskan Klee Kai and a staffx


----------



## Malpoobaby (Jan 7, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Welcome to the forum Malpoobaby :thumbup: now lets hope thats not the name of the next designer dog Malpoo :scared:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope, just because we have both


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, way more CKCSs then I realiesed. Where are they all hiding??


(I didnt realiese you were splitting Chi's into long and short haired!!I just said 2 when I actually have 1 short and 1 long coated.)


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Malpoobaby said:


> Nope, just because we have both


sorry i wasn't suggesting you would  just theres been a few threads about funny cross breeds names


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

We have 2 labradors; common I thought but having read the list I can see I was wrong.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I too have a Sprocker spangle tho if Jack hears me call him that he'll be most offended hes just mastering his "butch" bark :lol:
edit after reading back*At work so afraid the avatar pic will have to do lol


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I have 2 Pekingese


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We have 2 labradors and 1 hungarian Vizsla


----------



## jennyanydots (Jul 31, 2010)

I bet I have the only Bolognese on the forum


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I have 1 Jack Russell and 1 Akita ( a naughty akita at that lol!)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 1 german shepherd

*Heidi*


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

3 Cardigan Welsh Corgis


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Just thought id add my pic of Jack 
Ze sprocker


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Just thought id add my pic of Jack
> Ze sprocker


He is sooooo cute. :thumbup:

I think the Sprockers should have their own catagory on the list... cos they are speshul. :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> He is sooooo cute. :thumbup:
> 
> I think the Sprockers should have their own catagory on the list... cos they are speshul. :lol:


Thanks 

I agree, Mines certainly special haha and not always in the good way lol 
(only joking hes fab)

:lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i have 2 dobermann's
1 patterdale terrier
1 akita x GSD
1 staffy x patterdale
1 ridgeback x mastiff


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 1 Alaskan Malamute, 1 Siberian Husky and 1 Sibe/Mal cross.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

1 American Cocker Spaniel


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

I have now put them in A-Z order for each number


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Yay crosses are winning! :thumbup: 

To the person that has half a cavalier, I presume your dog is half cavalier half something else? I hope. :scared:


----------



## Kane (Sep 24, 2010)

1 Bichon Frise
1 Labrador


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all

all if you are so lucky to have such beautiful buddies!

We are soon to have a lovely Leonberger!


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

1 siberian husky and 1 english springer spaniel!


----------



## launton (Jul 9, 2010)

1 Boston Terrier


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

27.5 kccs?! Huh?!


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

1 chi x JR
1 SBT
1 Alaskan Malamute


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

so far its loking like my willow could be the only whippet so far?!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 2 Mini Schnauzers and 2 Labradoodles


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

1 Shih Tzu


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Carla-Jade said:


> so far its loking like my willow could be the only whippet so far?!


Carla there are 11 whippets on the list. 8 of them are mine:lol::lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Carla there are 11 whippets on the list. 8 of them are mine:lol::lol:


1 was mine Blaze


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone else want to add theirs?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

did spaniel mad? as I havent seen her about lately


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> did spaniel mad? as I havent seen her about lately


no, I havent seen her about lately


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

12jane said:


> no, I havent seen her about lately


we could add her dogs/cats if we are aloud?


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

I have 3 long coat chihuahuas. My blue fawn girl has 2 pups at the min.

Sharon


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

1 Jack Russell.
1 Jack Russell X Poodle.
1 Chihuahua X Yorkie.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Labradoodles want to go under crossbreeds with the sprockers etc


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> we could add her dogs/cats if we are aloud?


yes thats fine, I think she has a goldie and some springers and cockers but do you know the numbers?


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Labradoodles want to go under crossbreeds with the sprockers etc


oops sorry


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

12jane said:


> yes thats fine, I think she has a goldie and some springers and cockers but do you know the numbers?


 have 9 dogs and 5 cats. 3 springers - Kaydee, Storm and one of Storms babies called Breeze, a golden retriever called Miley and a yellow labrador called Lilo and 3 cocker puppies - Brooke is a Chocolate Tan cocker and Stream is a Blue Roan and Tan, Maisie is a Chocolate Roan and Tan and we have Maisie's dad who is Chocolate..

ETA i think she has more cats then that now though


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks so thats 4 cockers, 3 springers, a goldie and a lab


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Freyja said:


> Carla there are 11 whippets on the list. 8 of them are mine:lol::lol:


how did i miss them on this thread???? gutted!!! my girls just have to be speskal in other ways


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

my sister (ndowell on here) has 1 x Alaskan Klee Kai


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

12jane said:


> oops sorry


Hehe its OK I just feel bad for the sprockers not in their own place when labradoodles are


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

2 Hienz 57's :thumbup:


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Fleur said:


> 2 Hienz 57's :thumbup:


What are they mixed with?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lucy963 said:


> What are they mixed with?


Zipper's 1/2 Shih Tzu - his mum was Shih Tzu, we thought he was 1/2 cav as the other pups were spaniel like but he's more terrier. (mum was abandoned)
Lilly we know her mix - 1/2 Maltese 1/4 Shih Tzu 1/4 Scottie.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

A ridgeback cross and a dalmatian


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

add an extra 2 sibes and an extra staffy x to your list


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

add another bullterrier :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

3 Alaskan Malamutes - 1 yorkie x chi -1 shih tzu x chi. That's mine.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Malmum said:


> 3 Alaskan Malamutes - 1 yorkie x chi -1 shih tzu x chi. That's mine.


ot but I've been meaning to say for ages that I LOVE your dogs :thumbup:

I'll swap you them all for a bipolar terrier


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooooh, I didnt know you were going into such detail!
In that case my bog standard crossbreed should be down as a Chi x mini Daschund instead.:thumbup: (Chi crosses seem to be quite popular).


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

I have 2 Jack Russell terriers and 1 Airedale Terrier


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, What's the tally so far??. wayne.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

A rescue. No idea what cross.... I've heard anything from springer and poodle to shih tzu!
So another cross here!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

critter said:


> Hi, What's the tally so far??. wayne.


The OP is editing her first post to keep the tally


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Ooooh, I didnt know you were going into such detail!
> In that case my bog standard crossbreed should be down as a Chi x mini Daschund instead.:thumbup: (Chi crosses seem to be quite popular).


Me neither 

My added crossbreed is a Yorkie x Chihuahua x Jack Russell.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

3 x mixed breeds
1 x british bulldog


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

3 Greyhounds, 1 Westie, 1 Bernese Mountain Dog & 1 Neo Mastiff X


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 5, 2011)

to add to the tally-

1x Sibe/Mal Cross
and
1x Alaskan Malamute

:thumbup:


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

List updated. If they are a cross of several breeds, I have left them with the crossbreds


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

ive got two springer spaniel x Alaskan Malamutes  i.e cross breed


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

My favourite has to be the Doberman cross Labrador, the smaller version of Labrador preferably.


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

1 lovable black Mini Schnauzer


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Surge said:


> My favourite has to be the Doberman cross Labrador, the smaller version of Labrador preferably.


do you own one?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ok you better make my half cav a full one :thumbup:


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

cav said:


> ok you better make my half cav a full one :thumbup:


why was it a half?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have...

1 basenji
5 labradors
5 pugs
5 smooth coat chi's


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

12jane said:


> why was it a half?


lol cus she is a puppy still

im enjoying her while she is little the grow so fast!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

One Cavalier KCS


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

12jane said:


> do you own one?


I had one that died last Thursday one in my avatar and have one now that is as big as a Doberman, i rescued him last December and is around 5 years old.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

2 greyhounds!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Surge said:


> I had one that died last Thursday one in my avatar and have one now that is as big as a Doberman, i rescued him last December and is around 5 years old.


Sorry to hear that you recently lost your dog, Can I intrude and ask is this the reason that you are looking a dog food and its ingredients?

Sorry to pry if you don't feel able to talk.
DT


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

Its ok, yes absolutely why. Its good to talk about it else i'd go crazy about my loss. He will be buried this wednesday afternoon at 3pm.

I will never know the reason why he got lung cancer and he may have had a brain tumour due to his bad fits. He was very healthy all his life and at the rate dogs have cancer now is worrying and i think its down to what they eat. He was only nearly ten years old in April.

He was the runt of the litter and was the last boy of the litter due to this, yet he was unbelievably smart almost human to be honest. 

It maybe because he was the runt/smallest dog in the litter as to why he died young ?

Cheers.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

3 (soon to be 4 fingers crossed) working type english cocker spaniels


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

SophieCyde said:


> ot but I've been meaning to say for ages that I LOVE your dogs :thumbup:
> 
> I'll swap you them all for a bipolar terrier


Thank you but i'll pass on the bi polar terrier as three Mals are hard enough, lol.
Did get one of mine wrong - Bruce is a shih tzu x yorkie (not chi) sorry Bruce, no offence intended!


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

any more doggies?


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

2 Rotties

Bailey or also fondly knoiwn as Mr B, is a rescue boy, nearly 4 now eek

Cara is 2 and a sweet natured girlie who spends most of her time wiv legs a kimbo fast asleep, sofa huggers both of them


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

12jane said:


> 1 Westie cross JR


2 Westie x JRTS! My Rupert and then there is Heidi too!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

lakeland cross patterdale. 
with springs as back legs!


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> 2 Westie x JRTS! My Rupert and then there is Heidi too!


do you mean that I have missed your post? or just asking to add another?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

12jane said:


> do you mean that I have missed your post? or just asking to add another?


Sorry, I must not have posted.

Count that as my post. I have a westie x JRT, making the count on PF to two overall! :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Crosses and cavaliers seem to be the most popular 

I'd of guessed the top 3 as Borders, Labs and Springers.

Well done for keeping a tally - but I reckpon there's a lot more dogs that need to be added


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a staff x ?, he was a stray that we got from Manchester dogs home so they don't know what the ? is.

Here he is


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

One very lazy pint sized Alaskan malamute


----------



## MrsSB (Jan 10, 2011)

Ours is a Collie cross, or so we were told by the rescue centre. He does have the look of a tricolour collie, though, or even a Welsh Sheepdog as his shoulders are quite broad for a collie. If he is a cross, we've no idea what the other part of him is.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm, where are the mini daschie owners hiding I wonder. (there are 4 more that I know of on here).

Still, 15 Chihuahuas!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The mutts are winning by the looks of it not really a surprise


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

2 collies and a GSD/Husky X (kinda)


----------



## andy7418 (Dec 31, 2010)

We have a mongrel (possibly a GSD x jack russell??? if thats even physically possible 

Also a staffy - he might be a staffy cross, we aren't sure - but put him in the Staffy category anyway, just to get the numbers up a bit 

both are rescue doggies

here they are: (Floyd is the Staffy, Boo is the heinz 57)


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Beagle :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a german shepherd and 2 crosses x


----------



## bewildered from west mids (Jul 17, 2010)

Put me down for 1 barmy beagle!


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Im sure there are still loads more dogs on here


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

2 Pomeranians
1 Pomeranian x
1 Dobermann


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 1 Patterdale (we think he may be cross SBT but gonna stick with just Patterdale)

and 1 Border Terrier x Lakeland Terrier


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

andy7418 said:


> We have a mongrel (possibly a GSD x jack russell??? if thats even physically possible
> 
> Also a staffy - he might be a staffy cross, we aren't sure - but put him in the Staffy category anyway, just to get the numbers up a bit
> 
> ...


Beautiful dogs, especially the staffy! x


----------



## onetwofour (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a crossbreed, pointer x cocker and a chinese crested powderpuff.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

14 mallies - four years ago, not many seemed to know what a mallie even was :lol:.


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

5 Chihuahuas
1 Dalmatian


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Rache said:


> 5 Chihuahuas
> 1 Dalmatian


long or short coated chis?


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

It must be me who has the only springerxcollie sassy






and bruno my springer x labrador who is in my signature pic.


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

oveione said:


> It must be me who has the only springerxcollie sassy
> View attachment 57513
> and bruno my springer x labrador who is in my signature pic.


im sure there is another springerxcollie on the froum, but no everyone has added their dogs lovely pic by the way

ETA yes there is already one springerxcollie on my list

Eta he is owned by lalauri


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> 14 mallies - four years ago, not many seemed to know what a mallie even was :lol:.


I remember not long after getting my First Sibe which must have been a good 16 years ago at least, Dogs Today had a rare breeds feature, The Alaskan Malamute was one of the featured breeds. Obviously it probably reffered to Rare breeds in UK at the time more than anything, but just goes to show, and look at the number of Siberians now to then too.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

1 Dalmatian
1 GSP

and I dog - sit a lovely collie x alsatian, so I claim him as mine as well:thumbup:


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a collie x not sure what she's crossed with


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

One boxer who thinks he's a cat here


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Bexy said:


> One boxer who thinks he's a cat here


Gorgeous boy :001_wub:


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Dougflo said:


> Two Norfolk Terriers


pictures please, ive never seen one before, only in my dog books.


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Just had a look at the updated list and only 1 Airedale 

There muust be others out there so where are you all ??


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

12jane said:


> long or short coated chis?


2 long coat
3 Smooth

x


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Rache said:


> 2 long coat
> 3 Smooth
> 
> x


thanks

any more?

I havent seen any more airdales on the forum lilacbabe.


----------



## Maisies-mum (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a beautiful Lakeland Terrier


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone keeping tabs here?


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone keeping tabs here?


yes me:lol::lol:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

1 of each Rough Collie, Sheltie,. Shih Tzu, Labrador and a Chi cross although shelties are my fav these all have something that is special to me


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> 1 Beagle
> 1 Pointer


hi,can I just check, is it an english pointer you have?


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there really only oone of each of these breeds on the forum?

1 Airedale Terrier
1 American akita
1 American Cocker Spaniel
1 basenji
1 Bernese Mountain Dog
1 british bulldog
1 Briard
1 Bolognese
1 Border Terrier
1 Boston Terrier
1 Bearded Collie
1 Chesapeake Bay Retriever
1 English setter
1 flat coated retriever
1 Foxhound
1 Great Dane
1 GSP
1 giant schnauzer
1 irish setter
1 Lakeland Terrier
1 Llasa Apso
1 Leonberger
1 miniature dachshund
1 northern inuit
1 Old English Sheepdog
1 pointer
1 Parsons Jack Russell
1 Rough Collie
1 st bernard
1 Standard Poodle
1 Utonagan


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

mine is a cross of podenco and possibly some terrier (bodeguero or JRT?)


----------

